# Am I a sociopath?



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

lol, I dunno, sometimes i wonder












I mean.. in a way it would explain a lot of my views on human behavior, and why I am able to react in certain ways. But really if I was would I even be asking this question?


It's a rather interesting idea is it not? can a sociopath be capable of self reflection?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I always wondered if I were a psychopath.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Rob you aren't even close to a sociopath.



Lecter might be though.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

If you were, you wouldn't ask such a question and you wouldn't care, so no you aren't. You might have sociopathic tendencies/qualities though.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

lol thAts kinda what i was thinking. sometimes it just seems that the way I view things are so void of emotion. But it's not as if it bothers me, oh well danke


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

If you seriously think you are, I would go talk to someone that can confrim it, or dissaprove it.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

lol but it's not something they can really confirm, I suppose they could run an mri and see which sectors of my brain respond to different memories. I dunno, doesn't seem like the kind of thing they would do on a whim though


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> lol but it's not something they can really confirm, I suppose they could run an mri and see which sectors of my brain respond to different memories. I dunno, doesn't seem like the kind of thing they would do on a whim though


Profile of the Sociopath

Do you show any of these qualities?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe you are and you're only asking the question to throw people off track because they think you're being introspective...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

But from a comfortable distance, the impression given off by a psychopath is often highly positive. The same absence of inhibitions and honesty that makes psychopaths so dangerous also gives them unusual powers of charisma through self-confidence and fabricated flattery. The aforementioned Sunbeam CEO Al Dunlap was a legend in business circles—“a corporate god,” some called him—precisely for his ruthless, results-oriented business style and in-your-face, furniture-hurling personality. In social circles, psychopaths are often the most popular friends among members of both sexes. And strikingly, in entertainment media such as films and books, it’s not just the villains who tend to have psychopathic personalities—it’s the heroes, too.
One doesn’t have to look far to find examples of this kind of protagonist. James Bond, the promiscuous, daring secret agent who can ski down a mountainside while being chased by armed attackers without breaking a sweat, is a textbook case. Frank Abagnale Jr., the charming con-man on whom the recent book and film _Catch Me if You Can_ were based, is another highly likely candidate. And nearly every character played by action stars such as Arnold Schwarzenegger and Sylvester Stallone—the ones who vow revenge on an enemy and rampage about while coolly spouting one-liners—would qualify for a diagnosis.


Damn Interesting • The Unburdened Mind


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I find the whole idea to be rather fascinating, I mean really though there is no clear set definition, so how can one ever really know?


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

How many people have you killed?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

directly with my own hands? none. Indirectly? Iunno,


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> directly with my own hands? none. Indirectly? Iunno,



Then you are all right. I would encourage you to not worry about diagnoses and just keep progressing as a person. I don't feel you are a bad person. You may have had past experiences that were very emotionally overwhelming that caused you to shut down your emotions. In time as you heal these painful experiences the emotions will return.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i know i am not a true sociopath, I do care about other people, even when i would rather not. still I find the whole idea rather interesting


----------



## Moth (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I'm a diagnosed psychopath and I'd like to say the label is stigmateizing. Don't try to be a heartless, psychologically inane wreck that serves no purpose but hedonistic indulgance. These are humans at the most basic of levels, surviving at whatever cost to morality or respect.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

One theory is that Sociopathy can be placed on a spectrum similar to the Autism spectrum. A real Sociopath is someone on the extreme of that spectrum. Narcissists are light sociopaths. ASPD is in-between. (A sociopath is not a separate diagnosis from ASPD anymore, but nonetheless) You are clearly not a sociopath, but may be on that spectrum.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Maybe you are just emotionally apathetic crossed with rationally pragmatic. >.>

But no, I don't think you are a sociopath. You may have a crossover into the tendencies listed, but a whole lot of people do, actually. I'm probably closer to a sociopath than you are LOL and I know I'm not because I constantly think about the results of my actions and can feel strong empathy for people and guilt if I do something wrong... so even if I'm selfish at times or block out emotions I'm still not a full blown sociopath. So I don't think you are either. :laughing:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think that sociopaths go around asking people for affirmations of their sociopathic nature.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Promethea said:


> I don't think that sociopaths go around asking people for affirmations of their sociopathic nature.


They don't. And Rob is so totally not a sociopath. He's an emotional wreck.

Lecter is probably a sociopath, or at least pretending to be one.


----------



## Lapsistiai (Apr 24, 2010)

I highly doubt it, but now you've made me wonder about myself. 

 *Glibness and Superficial Charm *
I'm awkward and inappropriate. So no. 

*Manipulative and Cunning **
Certainly, but the desire to use this ability for anything remotely resembling productivity? Nil. 

 *Grandiose Sense of Self **
Probably. Then again I feel everyone has a right to everything, it's their will to exercise that separates. 

*Pathological Lying **
Able to pass lie detector tests, yes (really anyone can, it's not that difficult), but not possessing the will to lie, I tell the truth too often, in to much detail. 

*Lack of Remorse, Shame or Guilt **
Always. 

*Shallow Emotions *
Eh, not really. 

*Incapacity for Love *
I wuvs my mommy and my doggies. 

*Need for Stimulation **
Yus. 

 *Callousness/Lack of Empathy **
Depends on my mood really. 

*Poor Behavioral Controls/Impulsive Nature **
I'm on medication for that.

*Early Behavior Problems/Juvenile Delinquency **
Yeah. 

*Irresponsibility/Unreliability **
Again, mood is everything.

 *Promiscuous Sexual Behavior/Infidelity *
Nope.

*Lack of Realistic Life Plan/Parasitic Lifestyle **
I have no life plan. 

*Criminal or Entrepreneurial Versatility **
Maybe...

So at the absolute highest I scored 10 out of 15. That's 2/3 sociopath on my worst days. But normally I'm around the five area, which is only 1/3 sociopath. 

I think to an extent we all have _some_ sociopathic qualities, some more than others.


----------



## lalalalalalalala (Apr 4, 2010)

No, I don't think so. Unless you're a really not clever one. The only sociopath, now called anti social personality disorder, had a 154 IQ, and he'd walk away with all your secrets it was crazy.


----------

